# Sapphire Radeon HD 5570 1 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 9, 2010)

Sapphire's new HD 5570 is set out to deliver decent gaming performance for casual gaming and also best-in-class media playback capabilities. Thanks to its compact design and the included low-profile bracket it seems to be able to achieve that.

*Show full review*


----------



## mtosev (Feb 12, 2010)

if the price will be < 60E this will be a great card


----------



## Easo (Feb 12, 2010)

In Latvia it would probably cost a small fortune lool... Anyways, OC is incredible, and 30% gain is worth it.


----------



## Zubasa (Feb 12, 2010)

40% OC is just ZOMG 
Kicks some serious ass for such a low end card.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 12, 2010)

That overclock is HOLY MOSES. Niceeee.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 12, 2010)

Dang that overclocks like no tomorrow dang! only if it didn't get as hot it would be a good card, i just don't like cards that go over 62c on 100% fan


----------



## department76 (Feb 12, 2010)

sure enough, around HD3850 power from this tiny little power-sipping baby card.  kickass.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 12, 2010)

40% OC?! If there is a Vapor-X version and a price drop of about $15, it will blow all competition away.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> 40% OC?! If there is a Vapor-X version and a price drop of about $15, it will blow all competition away.



Vapor-X seems kind of pointless for a mainstream card like this.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 12, 2010)

I can see it now - peeps from HWbot putting these under LN2 to get the highest % OC over stock


----------



## Semi-Lobster (Feb 12, 2010)

In the review and on your GPU-Z it states that the memory type used is GDDR3 (the sort specialized for video cards) but the Sapphire website it only says says that the RAM used is DDR3 (regular RAM)? Which does this card use? I'm getting sort of a conflict of information here


----------



## Zubasa (Feb 13, 2010)

Semi-Lobster said:


> In the review and on your GPU-Z it states that the memory type used is GDDR3 (the sort specialized for video cards) but the Sapphire website it only says says that the RAM used is DDR3 (regular RAM)? Which does this card use? I'm getting sort of a conflict of information here


Well there are also companies that advertise their cards with DDR5 on them 
It just all marketing BS, because 90% of the customers don't know what they are buying.
It is GDDR3 on this card.


----------



## Semi-Lobster (Feb 13, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> Well there are also companies that advertise their cards with DDR5 on them
> It just all marketing BS, because 90% of the customers don't know what they are buying.
> It is GDDR3 on this card.



Ahh, ok then, how needlessly complicated! I thought this was going to be like the GT 220 all over again where the modules are actually DDR3 rather than GDDR3, and as we all remember from the GT 240, there is a performance difference between DDR3 and GDDR3


----------



## Zubasa (Feb 13, 2010)

Semi-Lobster said:


> Ahh, ok then, how needlessly complicated! I thought this was going to be like the GT 220 all over again where the modules are actually DDR3 rather than GDDR3, and as we all remember from the GT 240, there is a performance difference between DDR3 and GDDR3


Yes there is, but ATi cards are using GDDR3 as long as I remeber 
Anyways the Samsung K4W1G1646E-HC11 are GDDR3 chips, just google it.

You can usually tell by the shape of the IC package, GDDR3 chips are more retangular and DDR3 chips are more square.
Basically DDR3 chips looks just like DDR2 while GDDR3 chips nowadays are physically smaller.
The only way to be sure is to check out the part number.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2010)

damnit, i got all excited thinking this was a half height, single slot 5*7*70


----------



## HalfAHertz (Feb 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> damnit, i got all excited thinking this was a half height, single slot 5*7*70



Well if they can make a single slot 9800gt, they should be able to make a 5770 one too


----------



## OneCool (Feb 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> damnit, i got all excited thinking this was a half height, single slot 5*7*70




HAHAHA! I thought the exact same thing when I first clicked the picture 

Would be sweet though


----------

